# Shakira Hot Performances Collection



## den_79 (23 Nov. 2014)

*Shakira - She Wolf (Singapoure, Formula 1 )​*

 

 




 

 

​*123mb / 3:56/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (23 Nov. 2014)

*Shakira - Give It All To Me (NBA All Stars)​*

 

 




 

 

​*405mb / 3:16/ avi / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (23 Nov. 2014)

*Shakira - She Wolf (NBA All Stars)​*

 

 




 

 

​*370mb / 3:00/ avi / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (23 Nov. 2014)

*Shakira - Loca (Live From Paris)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*102mb / 3:18/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (26 Nov. 2014)

*Shakira - Ready For The Good Times (Live & off the record)​*

 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 ​*264mb / 6:00/ mpg / 720x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (2 Dez. 2014)

*Shakira - Objection (Tango) (Live & off the record)​*

 

 




 

 

 


 

 ​*195mb / 4:30 / mpg / 720x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## minoguefan_ (2 Dez. 2014)

nice collection. thanks


----------



## den_79 (11 Dez. 2014)

*Shakira - Poem To A Horse (Live & off the record)​*

 

 




 

 

 ​*160 mb / 4:25 / mpg / 720x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (24 Dez. 2014)

*Shakira - La Tortura (Live From Paris)​*

 

 




 

 

 ​*260 mb / 3:32 / mov / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (6 Jan. 2015)

*Shakira - Why Wait (Live From Paris)​*

 

 




 

 

 ​*156 mb / 2:39 / mov / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## hansa (8 Jan. 2015)

:thx: für die tollen Clips, Shakira ist super.


----------



## den_79 (19 Jan. 2015)

*Shakira - Te Dejo Madrid (Live From Paris)​*

 

 




 

 

​*252 mb / 3:26 / mov / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (30 Jan. 2015)

*Shakira - Whenever Whenever (Live From Paris)​*

 

 

 


 

 




 

​*250 mb / 4:07 / mov / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (6 Feb. 2015)

*Shakira - Ciega Sordomuda (Live From Paris)​*

 

 




 

 

​*290 mb / 3:57 / mov / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (17 Feb. 2015)

*Shakira - Gordita (Live From Paris)​*

 

 




 

 

​*190 mb / 3:02 / mov / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (3 März 2015)

*Shakira - Las de La Intuction (Live From Paris)​*

 

 




 

 

​*139 mb / 2:30 / mov / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (13 Apr. 2015)

*Shakira - She Wolf (Live From Paris)​*

 

 




 

 




 

​*280 mb / 3:50 / mov / HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## flaix1991 (15 Apr. 2015)

Brueste sind etwas schoenes


----------



## noPity (28 Apr. 2015)

Discopants sind noch etwas schöneres


----------



## den_79 (11 Mai 2015)

*Shakira - Loca (Live From Paris)​*

 

 




 

 




 

​*253 mb / 3:32 / mov / HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## David654 (17 Mai 2015)

So eine heiße Frau, danke


----------



## den_79 (2 Juni 2015)

*Shakira - Can't Remember to Forget You (Live ECHO 2014)​*

 

 




 

 

​*285 mb / 3:26 / mp4 / HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (30 Juli 2015)

*Shakira - World Tour Madrid​*

 

 




 

 




 

​*120 mb / 3:18 / mkv / HD1080​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (15 Aug. 2015)

*Shakira - Empire (Live on Jimmy Fallon Show)​*

 

 




 

 

​*334 mb / 3:57 / mpg / HD1080​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (28 Sep. 2015)

*Shakira - World Tour Mexico​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*118 mb / 2:24 / mkv / HD1080​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (18 Feb. 2016)

*Shakira - Loca (The 12th Annual Latin GRAMMY Awards 2011) ​*

 

 




 

 

​*255 mb / 3:11 / mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## diablo5005 (4 Sep. 2016)

mega post  danke


----------



## den_79 (19 Jan. 2018)

*Shakira - Live in Kiev part1*



 

 







 

 
*288 MB / 13:59 / mp4 / 736x416*

Download from Uploaded
Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## weazel32 (20 Jan. 2018)

Heisse Clips von Shakira


----------

